# Oh dear...I have a bad case of



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

...Cockapoo addiction! I seem to be wasting hours of studying time talking to Daisy and telling her how lovely she is. I dwindle away valuable cleaning time laying on the floor next to her admiring her fabulous coat.  My children are starving, my husband is feeling neglected and my house is a tip and all for the love of Daisy! :violin:  Not completely true apart from the husband bit!   Hee Hee!

Anyway after seeing Daisy having so much fun with my friends two year old lab at the weekend (non stop playing, they couldn't leave each other alone!  ) I have decided that this time next year I will be hoping to add another Cockapoo to our family. The husband doesn't know yet but my eldest and I are already starting to save up and we reckon by next spring we will have convinced him that Daisy really would be better off with a little friend! 

:ilmc:


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Ha ha! See? One is never enough! 

Good plan. 

Karen xx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sarah do you remember me telling you when you were asking me lots of stuff that I warned you it's hard to stop at just the one 

Mind you I know one of mine is a Cavapoo but there isn't much difference 


Mind you I would start looking at breeders now- you know how long it took you last time :laugh::laugh:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHHA That is GREAT!! I have hubby almost convinced Lady needs a sister...and well of course the second cockapoo would pick him and not me!!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Wonderful! ... having 2 is more than double the fun!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

:iagree: One is not enough and when you see two playing together then you just know that you are starting that puppy search again! I can't wait to fin my no.2


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

I am soo jealous! My husband is not convinced we need another one. (Although he did say we wouldn't have another dog after losing my last one two years ago aged 13) so I will keep working on him  !!!!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

mrsmac said:


> I am soo jealous! My husband is not convinced we need another one. (Although he did say we wouldn't have another dog after losing my last one two years ago aged 13) so I will keep working on him  !!!!!!


Mine hasn't agreed to it yet but I always get my own way in the end!


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Sezra said:


> ...Cockapoo addiction! I seem to be wasting hours of studying time talking to Daisy and telling her how lovely she is. I dwindle away valuable cleaning time laying on the floor next to her admiring her fabulous coat.  My children are starving, my husband is feeling neglected and my house is a tip and all for the love of Daisy! :violin:  Not completely true apart from the husband bit!   Hee Hee!
> 
> Anyway after seeing Daisy having so much fun with my friends two year old lab at the weekend (non stop playing, they couldn't leave each other alone!  ) I have decided that this time next year I will be hoping to add another Cockapoo to our family. The husband doesn't know yet but my eldest and I are already starting to save up and we reckon by next spring we will have convinced him that Daisy really would be better off with a little friend!
> 
> :ilmc:


Oh my lol, after having my young pup for just 5 days now and what hard work it is I would say you must be bonkers haha (only joking). I must admit I did spend most of today cuddling Blossom instead of housework (oops) and when my friend popped over the other day she said I didnt take my :love-eyes: off her lol.

How is Daisy now? Is she settled in her crate at night? I am experiencing the night crying and think I need matchsticks in my eyes to keep them open lol.
Good luck with everything and college.xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Sarah do you remember me telling you when you were asking me lots of stuff that I warned you it's hard to stop at just the one
> 
> Mind you I know one of mine is a Cavapoo but there isn't much difference
> 
> ...


I was already thinking that!  What a shame, having to look at lots of pictures of Cockapoo puppies! 

Just had a thought! I will be 40 next August so he/she coud be my birthday present! That's sorted then, everytime hubby asks what I want for my birthday I will just tell him I would like a second Cockapoo!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Blossomgirl said:


> Oh my lol, after having my young pup for just 5 days now and what hard work it is I would say you must be bonkers haha (only joking). I must admit I did spend most of today cuddling Blossom instead of housework (oops) and when my friend popped over the other day she said I didnt take my :love-eyes: off her lol.
> 
> How is Daisy now? Is she settled in her crate at night? I am experiencing the night crying and think I need matchsticks in my eyes to keep them open lol.
> Good luck with everything and college.xxx


It is hard to leave them alone isn't it?! 

Daisy is getting better and better!  Last night she went into her crate by herself without me even giving the command!  Husband and I just looked at each other in amazement! I gave her a treat and we disappeared into the lounge to watch a bit of tv before bed! She didnt make a single sound until 6am!  I am expecting a bad night tonight as whenever I post something like this on here she has a relapse!  As everyone knows on here  I did suffer with my lack of sleep but thankfully just when you think you can't take anymore things start to improve!  I find coffee helpful around 2pm otherwise I feel like I want to nod off which isn't that great when you are a childminder!


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Sounds good Sarah, say no more! just fingers and toes crossed and well done to you. Proof that it pays off in the end.
I have only had Blossom 5 days and although demanding and tiring and thinking it is always going to be this way we have had progress, thats whats keeping me going and being consistant...its just when its one step forward and two step backs that deflates you a little - glad of this fotrum tho.xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Blossomgirl said:


> Sounds good Sarah, say no more! just fingers and toes crossed and well done to you. Proof that it pays off in the end.
> I have only had Blossom 5 days and although demanding and tiring and thinking it is always going to be this way we have had progress, thats whats keeping me going and being consistant...its just when its one step forward and two step backs that deflates you a little - glad of this fotrum tho.xxx


I think that is the best advice I could give anyone..keep going! Through the routine, rewards and lots of love they soon learn and start to feel secure! You will be doing brilliantly and it will all fall in to place soon!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh Sarah .. we are too alike ha ha ha ... I like your plan  

40th Birthday even better .. you can spend all your saving on puppy toys 

You know I have always said it was full on with just Oakley, he needed more entertaining when he was the only dog, but having two really made life easler for me .. and I love to watch them play too ... its fab.. 

I really think two is good  .. three is a little harder, I won't lie, and four I will come back to you that one  

I am really pleased for you .. just the hubby to work on... lots of good cooking in order I think xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Blossomgirl said:


> Sounds good Sarah, say no more! just fingers and toes crossed and well done to you. Proof that it pays off in the end.
> I have only had Blossom 5 days and although demanding and tiring and thinking it is always going to be this way we have had progress, thats whats keeping me going and being consistant...its just when its one step forward and two step backs that deflates you a little - glad of this fotrum tho.xxx


Tammy .. chin up ... you are doing great ... no dogs are perfect .. and puppies are hard work .. lack of sleep gets to us all, we are only human after all...

Don't worry I had a visitor today who said .. your dogs are so lively .. ok they were jumping up with exciting, but our visitor has a bitch in season at home and I think Oakley had picked up the scent .. Honey was very vocal too.. so we need to get a bit of re-training sorted in this house too... 

I am not a hard dog owner, they know when I mean no, I praise and offer rewards for good behaviour, but they are not perfect by any means .. and that suits me fine .. they are fun loving cockapoos .. and cockapoos just love human attention ... yep they may have been a excited today, we went for a lovely long walk, JoJo in charge, lots of praise and great behaviour, done. 

So you see .. we all have our moments with our dogs 

Oakley & Honey don't let me down again.. oh go on then .. I will still love you ... just for being you xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

JoJo said:


> oh Sarah .. we are too alike ha ha ha ... I like your plan
> 
> 40th Birthday even better .. you can spend all your saving on puppy toys
> 
> ...


Cooking????   :devil:


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Cooking????   :devil:


ha ha you mean :
:kiss:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Good for you and lucky Daisy... what a fun way to spend your time, playing with Daisy and searching for another ... and everyone who wants another perservere the other halves will give in. I told my husband about JoJo saying I should get no.3 and when they say you dont want another do you? you say Oh no ... then he starts asking questions about the people on here who have more than 2 lol x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Good for you and lucky Daisy... what a fun way to spend your time, playing with Daisy and searching for another ... and everyone who wants another perservere the other halves will give in. I told my husband about JoJo saying I should get no.3 and when they say you dont want another do you? you say Oh no ... then he starts asking questions about the people on here who have more than 2 lol x


I have the reverse actually. We would dearly love a 3rd ( choccy boy is my fav) but we cannot afford the upkeep 

but if I get puppy broody and say anything- hubby just says " let's get one!!" but as I control the finances etc... sadly it's not to be.

He is a big softy and does anything to please me, plus he loves the dogs too.

Good job I have self control!!! ( says she who gave up a full time job then in the same month went and got Monty  )


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> ha ha you mean :
> :kiss:


I was trying to be polite .. but yep that works for me


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Good for you and lucky Daisy... what a fun way to spend your time, playing with Daisy and searching for another ... and everyone who wants another perservere the other halves will give in. I told my husband about JoJo saying I should get no.3 and when they say you dont want another do you? you say Oh no ... then he starts asking questions about the people on here who have more than 2 lol x


May be not yet .. but I do think you will have 3 .. you wont be able to stop yourself ...  ...

Hubby sounds like he may be coming aorund to the idea ... 

Its all about personal choice, I much prefer having two rather than one dog .. it just suited us better, it really was and is easier, having a new puppy is always hard work .. so my new puppy will be full on until she is old enough to fit into our routine, but she will get there .... and then I will be craving number 4 ... I just want 4 dogs, hubby knows I have a dream and he is a changed man.. he is cockapoo'ed


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> I have the reverse actually. We would dearly love a 3rd ( choccy boy is my fav) but we cannot afford the upkeep
> 
> but if I get puppy broody and say anything- hubby just says " let's get one!!" but as I control the finances etc... sadly it's not to be.
> 
> ...


Well, we definitely don't have the money at the moment and we also have two holidays planned for next year and there is no room in our Yurt for the five of us plus two dogs! 

So lots of saving up, lots of searching and lots of cooking!  :laugh:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Your husbands cockapoo'd .... mine is convinced that he gets the best greeting when he comes home, bless


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha .. so Sarah will be ummmmmm cooking for hubby... for her new puppy. 

and Karen is training Wilf and Mable to greet hubby perfectly each evening. 

You are clever ladies ... I can see two lovely cockapoo puppies coming your way yippy xxx


----------

